# Best supermarket wet cat food UK



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Hi there
I am on the look for an affordable, good quality wet food for my 8 month old cat.
I have tried several high quality canned and other wet foods from Zooplus etc (such as smilla, animonda, feringa etc) but she doesn't like them.

She is currently on Felix kitten...

Any suggestions please?

Thank you


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

There are a lot of good ideas/recommendations in this recent thread

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-food-in-uk-supermarkets.484820/#post-1065186717


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Try Bozita from Zooplus, it's chunks in gravy/jelly and will be a similar texture to Felix. There's also Miamor Ragout Royale.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh I've just replied in the other thread! Please try and keep it in one place @KoolK  it will help other people with the same questions


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I replied on your other thread @KoolK

Might be an idea to ask the mods to combine your duplicate threads to save confusion.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

If it's specifically supermarket sold food then the only one I can think of is Butchers classic. It's not as good as the Zooplus ones but it's better than Whiskas and Kite Kat etc. I notice my local Morrisons are selling Lilys kitchen trays but they are not cheap.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

I think most of us find our masters are very picky when it comes to food which is why I always have a stock of various makes on hand. On Monday they were on Felix having refused Lily's on Sunday - but today (Friday) the Felix has been met with turned up noses and accusing stares "you trying to oison me?" so tonight I'll have to try one of the others. They hop from cheap rubbish to extra expensive Zooplus. 
They didn't eat breakfast and licked the jelly off the lunchtime Felix - no answers from me I fear!


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I replied on your other thread @KoolK
> 
> Might be an idea to ask the mods to combine your duplicate threads to save confusion.


I don't have another thread.
Only this one and the dihorrea one which was a separate issue altogether (thankfully now resolved thanks to all of your advice and help!)
The other supermarket thread is not mine (LOL... Might have hijacked it  Sorry !)


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Koolcat - its strange when this happens, I can't say I'd noticed another thread re affordable catfood.
Last night I gave them Weebox Natural and this morning its all gone.
I dither between thinking to myself - 'so its Weebox now' and feeding them Weebox for the next few days - or 'I wouldn't like to eat the same food for breakfast , lunch and supper for days on end'- snd try giving themm something different for each meal. Its a no-win situation.
Not everyone can afford expemsive food for their pets and nine times out of ten they turn their snooty little noses up at it anyway.

Which 'other thread' did you reply to Chillminx? I'd like to have a look at it.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Now I SEE what's happened.
Koolkat replied to a post in a similar thread called *UK* *supermarket catfood* (or something similar) and Chillminx replied to that.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

ExD said:


> Now I SEE what's happened.
> Koolkat replied to a post in a similar thread called *UK* *supermarket catfood* (or something similar) and Chillminx replied to that.


Yep


----------

